# Badger's home!



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Badger is home and doing okay. Not up to par, but not lathargic either. He kept nudging my hand at the vet's to be petted. He is started on his medications and I'll get his electrolytes tested next week to see if the doses need to be changed. Haven't slept much this week, so hopefully I'll sleep tonight knowing he's close. Now to learn even more about this disease, doses, what to watch for, etc. Thanks for the prayers and support. Let's hope we don't have any setbacks.

The vet did good. The bill wasn't near what it could have been. Guess he felt bad they misdiagnosed the first time. I think he mis-calculated both his meds, though, and will wait til I get him tested next week to bring it up I think.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like good progress. I know you are glad to have him home.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I do hope he gets all better and never looks back- I know he'll be so happy to be home.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I know your glad to have him home give him a little extra loving for me. When you get a chance post some more pictures of him....He is a doll.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks, guys.  Right now, his back is partly shaved due to the hotspots. Poor thing looks like a haircut gone terribly wrong.

Plenty o pics at http://www.getchagoat.com/ourdogs.html . Good one with his daughter on the home page. His eyes aren't all the way alert yet. I hope to see that within the week.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well that is nice to hear. Lets pray it is all uphill from here for Badger.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great news Julie. I sure hope he makes a total recovery this time.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I think he is high on prednisone. He snuck into the field via the gate this morning after I left. Now I'm worried he will overdo it and get sick again. He is very stubborn.


forgot to tell you, I have found a pharmacy where his meds are down to $22 a month!!!!! Is that incredible or what? Alot of people pay way more than that. God is good and has kept his hand on our Badger that's for sure.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad he is better. I bet you were very happy to find that pharmacy


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

The lady is wonderful!!! She had an AD dog, so she is very patient with us newbies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

now that is AWESOME! I am so happy to hear it


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Julie that's great! I am sure he will live a long and happy life now that you know what is wrong and how to treat it!


----------

